# Presente storico o passato remoto



## britexpatswiss

Ciao a tutti, 

Quando si può usare il presente storico per un racconto e quando è meglio di usare il passato remoto ? 

Grazie mille


----------



## Necsus

Ciao, britexpatswiss. QUI c'è un thread sui tempi del passato. Poi ti riporto due pareri non esattamente convergenti sull'uso del presente storico.

QUI:
Altro errore molto comune è il continuo *passaggio da presente storico al passato*, quando si racconta qualcosa. Sarebbe meglio fare una scelta stilistica iniziale: uso il *presente storico* per dare *immediatezza* e vividezza al racconto; oppure uso il *passato* per dare l'idea del *fatto compiuto*, lontano nel tempo. Proprio per questo le favole iniziano col classico "c'era una volta" e sono raccontate al passato.

E quest'altro:
Si parla in questo caso dell'uso *storico* del presente. Questo uso può avere due ragioni. La prima può essere quella di semplificare l'enunciato. Ad esempio, un intero testo può essere formalmente ancorato nel presente: ciò avviene spesso quando per una qualsiasi ragione si preferisce rinunciare all'uso del passato prossimo o del passato remoto.
Spesso, il presente storico ha la funzione di dare maggiore efficacia espressiva all'enunciato (in inglese si parla di _vivid present_). Questo fenomeno è particolarmente evidente quando il presente si alterna alle forme del passato senza che vi sia una giustificazione temporale per un cambio da una forma all'altra:

_Nessuno *voleva* aiutarmi, *ero* veramente nei guai, ma all'improvviso ecco che *arriva* un poliziotto._
L'uso del presente indica qui un maggior coinvolgimento emotivo.


----------



## daniele712

britexpatswiss said:


> Ciao a tutti,
> 
> Quando si può usare il presente storico per un racconto e quando è meglio di usare il passato remoto ?
> 
> Grazie mille


Sarebbe piu facile aiutarti se ci facessi un esempio concreto.


----------



## elenasusu

Il suo scopo era riportare l'Italia alle glorie dell'antica Roma, ma condusse il Paese alla disastrosa alleanza con Hitler e all'entrata in guerra nel 1941. Per l'Italia, la II Guerra mondiale finisce ufficialmente il 25 aprile 1945. Tre giorni dopo Mussolini moriva fucilato. Quando gli alleati arrivano nel Nord Italia, i partigiani, cioè i cittadini che durante la "Resistenza" presero le armi contro i nazisti e i fascisti, avevano già liberato molte città. 

Non capisco per quale motivo in questo brano si usano sia il passato remoto che il presente? Perché si dice "la II Guerra mondiale finisce" in questo caso posso scrivere "la II Guerra mondiale finì". Per quale motivo si dice "Tre giorni dopo Mussolini moriva fucilato", perché si usa qui imperfetto? Posso dire "Tre giorni dopo Mussolini morì fucilato". Perché nella stessa frase si usano sia il presente che il remoto? "Quando gli alleati arrivano nel Nord Italia, i partigiani, cioè i cittadini che durante la "Resistenza" presero le armi contro i nazisti e i fascisti, avevano già liberato molte città. " Posso dire "Quando gli alleati arrivarono nel Nord Italia, i partigiani, cioè i cittadini che durante la "Resistenza" presero le armi contro i nazisti e i fascisti, avevano già liberato molte città."? 
                                             Grazie in anticipo!
                                                    un caro saluto da Suna da Pechino


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Chi ha scritto quel testo?


----------



## elenasusu

Ho tratto questo brano dal _Nuovo Progetto Italiano_, un libro di lingua italiana per gli stranieri. Avevo visto questo modo di uso anche in altri libri italiani. Ho questo dubbio già da un po' di tempo.


----------



## Sempervirens

elenasusu said:


> Ho tratto questo brano dal _Nuovo Progetto Italiano_, un libro di lingua italiana per gli stranieri. Avevo visto questo modo di uso anche in altri libri italiani. Ho questo dubbio già da un po' di tempo.



Ciao! In italiano è possibile ,specialmente nei racconti ,usare la modalità mista:tempi in affinità con la deissi e tempi narrativi.
Detto questo,non ti dovrebbe sembrare strano se dico che Dante nasce  e muore prima del Rinascimento. Scriverà uno dei più grandi lavori letterari della lingua italiana.
Suoi contemporanei saranno altri due grandi pilastri della cultura , Petrarca e Boccaccio.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ciao, Elena e benvenuta al Forum.

1. La ricchezza e la varietà dei temi verbali conferiscono leggerezza e slancio alla narrazione 
2. Nel tuo caso in particolare, credo che gli autori abbiano inteso esporre l'apprendente a questa varietà, sorprendendolo anche un po' (con'è successo anche a te)
3. In un paio di casi le loro buone intenzioni li hanno condotti a esagerare un po' — mi riferisco al frammento

_"i partigiani, cioè i cittadini che durante la "Resistenza" presero le armi contro i nazisti e i fascisti, avevano già liberato molte città" 

_che avrebbe potuto essere, forse meglio:

_"i partigiani, cioè i cittadini che durante la "Resistenza" avevano preso le armi contro i nazisti e i fascisti, avevano già liberato molte città" 

_Evidentemente agli autori non è piaciuta l'idea di avere due volte il Trapassato Prossimo nella stessa frase.

GS


----------



## elenasusu

Sempervirens said:


> Ciao! In italiano è possibile ,specialmente nei racconti ,usare la modalità mista:tempi in affinità con la deissi e tempi narrativi.
> Detto questo,non ti dovrebbe sembrare strano se dico che Dante nasce  e muore prima del Rinascimento. Scriverà uno dei più grandi lavori letterari della lingua italiana.
> Suoi contemporanei saranno altri due grandi pilastri della cultura , Petrarca e Boccaccio.



Grazie! Nei casi della motalità mista, come posso sapere quando devo usare il passato remoto e quando no? C'è qualche regola generale?

Sinceramente, quando scrivo non so ancora come usare la motalità mista. Qualche regola c'è?


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Sì, Elena: leggere, leggere e ancora leggere e ascoltare quanto più puoi.

GS


----------



## francisgranada

Ciao, Elena. 

Da non madrelingua posso dire che se il brano da te riportato ci dovesse servire per capire la logica dell'uso dei tempi nell'italiano, allora forse non la capiremmo mai. Secondo il mio modesto parere, qui oltre a modalità mista, si tratta anche di _stile _misto (questa non è una critica ...).

Al contrario, l'esempio di Sempervirens (#4) mi pare stilisticamente "puro" (il passato viene narrato quasi fosse accaduto nel presente)


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Beh, Francis, è chiaro che l'autore della grammatica di Elena ha volto strafare e concentrare in poche righe un fritto misto di tempi grammaticali italiani. Forse per far vedere quanto è bravo o forse — il che è ancor peggio — per intimidire gli studenti.

Lo stesso brano potrebbe filare liscio anche così, con una notevole riduzione dei tempi:

Il suo scopo era riportare l'Italia alle glorie dell'antica Roma, ma condusse il Paese alla disastrosa alleanza con Hitler e all'entrata in guerra nel 1941. Per l'Italia, la II Guerra mondiale finì ufficialmente il 25 aprile 1945. Tre giorni dopo Mussolini morì fucilato e quando gli alleati arrivarono nel Nord Italia, i partigiani, cioè i cittadini che durante la "Resistenza" avevano preso le armi contro i nazisti e i fascisti, avevano già liberato molte città. 

E, di semplificazione in semplificazione, arrivare al presente storico (e al passato prossimo "storico"):

Il suo scopo è riportare l'Italia alle glorie dell'antica Roma, ma conduce il Paese alla disastrosa alleanza con Hitler e all'entrata in guerra nel 1941. Per l'Italia, la II Guerra mondiale finisce ufficialmente il 25 aprile 1945. Tre giorni dopo Mussolini muore fucilato. Quando gli alleati arrivano nel Nord Italia, i partigiani, cioè i cittadini che durante la "Resistenza" hanno preso le armi contro i nazisti e i fascisti, hanno già liberato molte città.  

GS


----------



## Sempervirens

elenasusu said:


> Grazie! Nei casi della motalità mista, come posso sapere quando devo usare il passato remoto e quando no? C'è qualche regola generale?



Ciao Elena! No, purtroppo di regole sicure e immobili non ce ne sono. Eppoi la lingua cambia con il tempo! Quello che va bene oggi non andava bene prima.
Come giustamente ti ha già consigliato Giorgio,esercitati nella lettura! Una volta che avrai capito la funzione dei tempi verbali e della concordanza di questi,allora potrai valutare da te stessa il perché dell'uso dei tempi narrativi e loro variazioni d'uso da penna a penna(da scrittore a scrittore).


----------



## francisgranada

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> ... è chiaro che l'autore della grammatica di Elena ha volto strafare e concentrare in poche righe un fritto misto di tempi grammaticali italiani. Forse per far vedere quanto è bravo o forse — il che è ancor peggio — per intimidire gli studenti.



Chiaro e d'accordo, io volevo praticamente esprimere il pensiero che non è questo il giusto testo per analazzire o capire l'uso dei tempi, appunto per non intimidirsi o per non diventare "confusi". Insomma, credo che per un non madrelingua è anzitutto importante essere capaci di leggere e capire testi anche di questo tipo "lisciamente" (senza dover fermarsi) e non tanto "per forza" analizzare tutto. Poi, la capacità di anche saper parlare _così_, arriva col tempo, direi, in modo naturale o spontaneo ...


----------



## gianrossi

In italiano poetico o narrato si possono mischiare i tempi


----------



## elenasusu

Non riesco a capire proprio questa frase:Tre giorni dopo Mussolini moriva fucilato". Come mai "moriva" non "muore" o "morì"?



elenasusu said:


> Il suo scopo era riportare l'Italia alle glorie dell'antica Roma, ma condusse il Paese alla disastrosa alleanza con Hitler e all'entrata in guerra nel 1941. Per l'Italia, la II Guerra mondiale finisce ufficialmente il 25 aprile 1945. Tre giorni dopo Mussolini moriva fucilato. Quando gli alleati arrivano nel Nord Italia, i partigiani, cioè i cittadini che durante la "Resistenza" presero le armi contro i nazisti e i fascisti, avevano già liberato molte città.
> 
> Non capisco per quale motivo in questo brano si usano sia il passato remoto che il presente? Perché si dice "la II Guerra mondiale finisce" in questo caso posso scrivere "la II Guerra mondiale finì". Per quale motivo si dice "Tre giorni dopo Mussolini moriva fucilato", perché si usa qui imperfetto? Posso dire "Tre giorni dopo Mussolini morì fucilato". Perché nella stessa frase si usano sia il presente che il remoto? "Quando gli alleati arrivano nel Nord Italia, i partigiani, cioè i cittadini che durante la "Resistenza" presero le armi contro i nazisti e i fascisti, avevano già liberato molte città. " Posso dire "Quando gli alleati arrivarono nel Nord Italia, i partigiani, cioè i cittadini che durante la "Resistenza" presero le armi contro i nazisti e i fascisti, avevano già liberato molte città."?
> Grazie in anticipo!
> un caro saluto da Suna da Pechino


----------



## Sempervirens

elenasusu said:


> Non riesco a capire proprio questa frase:Tre giorni dopo Mussolini moriva fucilato". Come mai "moriva" non "muore" o "morì"?



Ciao! Un caro saluto anche a te Ed ora passiamo alla risposta. 

Nella narrazione si possono fare finzioni temporali. Specialmente per quanto riguarda controversie o dissociazioni su fatti storici o giuridici, E' una  strategia messa in atto allo scopo di  incuriosire o sensibilizzare il lettore. E lascerebbe un punto in sospeso. Un recondito dubbio...
Diversamente,se mettessimo con coerenza e precisione tutti i tempi verbali al posto giusto mostreremmo un racconto come veritiero e inoppugnabile.


Anche se morire,puntuale,semelfattivo,ecc. necessita del tempo verbale perfettivo, per i motivi succitati  il narratore preferisce intervenire  con l'imperfetto per far vertere l'attenzione del lettore non sulla palese compiutezza del morire ,ma ancor più importante  sullo sfondo temporale del quadro storico dove si erano/sono/sarebbero verificati gli eventi. Una sorta di campanello d'allarme.


Se avesse usato il presente allora si sarebbe limitato a commentare “in diretta” come se fosse effettivamente sulla scena del delitto,e quindi facendosi egli stesso  testimone oculare.Con l'imperfetto egli si dissocia pur presentando il fatto come verosimilmente successo pur tuttavia usando l'imperfetto rispetto al tempo di riferimento,e questo secondo me per estraniarsi dalla scena. Beh,più o meno mi sembra così! Ciao!


----------



## elenasusu

molte grazie!


----------



## ~ Complicata

Ciao a tutti, 
io vorrei chiedervi: è possibile la commistione di passato remoto e passato prossimo? La professoressa d'italiano di mio figlio dice di no, ma credo che ci siano sfumature di significato che è impossibile rendere diversamente.
Grazie


----------



## Sempervirens

~ Complicata said:


> Ciao a tutti,
> io vorrei chiedervi: è possibile la commistione di passato remoto e passato prossimo? La professoressa d'italiano di mio figlio dice di no, ma credo che ci siano sfumature di significato che è impossibile rendere diversamente.
> Grazie



Ciao e benvenuta! Il passato prossimo e il passato remoto,come ben saprai, possono sostituirsi ma non senza lasciare inalterato il messaggio. Tra esempi ed esempi,qui uno relativamente eclatante:   L'incendio è divampato nel bosco/L'incendio divampò nel bosco.   

Senza un indicatore temporale sono portato a pensare che nel primo caso i pompieri si stiano dando da fare per domare l'incendio.
Nel secondo caso non prendo in considerazione l'improbabile ipotesi dell'incendio ancora in corso.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ciao, Semper.

Vuoi dire proprio "dal" o "nel"? 
Lo chiedo perché fatìco un po' a immaginare che un incendio _divampi_ da un luogo (presumibilmente ad un altro). Magari "L'incendio s'è _propagato_ dal bosco" o qualcosa di simile, non credi?

GS


----------



## Sempervirens

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Ciao, Semper.
> 
> Vuoi dire proprio "dal" o "nel"?
> Lo chiedo perché fatìco un po' a immaginare che un incendio _divampi_ da un luogo (presumibilmente ad un altro). Magari "L'incendio s'è _propagato_ dal bosco" o qualcosa di simile, non credi?
> 
> GS



Ciao Giorgio!   Credo credo! Hai ragione tu!  Grazie dell'avviso! Rimedio subito!   Bravo Giorgio!


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Grazie, Semper. Anche per il "bravo". 
Però devi sapere che quella "brava" persona di GS ti ha teso una trappola. 
Le due frasi della tua coppia minima:
_L'incendio è divampato nel bosco/L'incendio divampò nel bosco
_sono grammaticalmente ineccepibili ma se i pompieri si stanno dando da fare per domare l'incendio, la prima delle due ("_L'incendio è divampato nel bosco") _non è idonea a dare notizia dello scoppio dell'incendio. E' una "frase ben formata", ma non è un "enunciato reale" della nostra lingua. 
Per dare la notizia, dobbiamo dire "Nel bosco è divampato un incendio". Come l'hai scritta tu, invece, serve a parlare d'un incendio ormai a tutti noto e a dare notizia della sua localizzazione. 
Ecco perché non fa  "bon ménage" colla seconda della coppia.

Con simpatia e stima.  

GS  
(FdP)


----------



## ~ Complicata

Sempervirens said:


> Ciao e benvenuta! Il passato prossimo e il passato remoto,come ben saprai, possono sostituirsi ma non senza lasciare inalterato il messaggio. Tra esempi ed esempi,qui uno relativamente eclatante:   L'incendio è divampato nel bosco/L'incendio divampò nel bosco.
> 
> Senza un indicatore temporale sono portato a pensare che nel primo caso i pompieri si stiano dando da fare per domare l'incendio.
> Nel secondo caso non prendo in considerazione l'improbabile ipotesi dell'incendio ancora in corso.



Grazie per l'accoglienza e la risposta.
Quanto scrivi conferma ciò che penso anch'io. Il significato cambia. 
Ergo, è possibile alternare, secondo necessità, il passato remoto al passato prossimo nel medesimo testo?


----------



## francisgranada

~ Complicata said:


> ...Ergo, è possibile alternare, secondo necessità, il passato remoto al passato prossimo nel medesimo testo?


Ciao . Potresti darci qualche esempio concreto? 

(l'argomento è interessante e potrebbe essere utile anche per gli altri, incluso i non madrelingua, ma senza esempi o contesti concreti la discussione diventa un po' accademica, per dire così ...)


----------



## ~ Complicata

Ciao  F.
Mi metti in difficoltà, colpo basso e antisportivo, non sono brava con gli esempi... provo:

_"Ho molto amato un uomo che mi rimproverava spesso, e restano per me indelebili le ultime parole che mi rivolse, aspre e severissime. Neppure per un momento lo odiai, e per tutti i giorni della mia vita ho tenuto questo verdetto ben presente come una rivelazione e un monito."


- _ho amato: esperienza di vita 
- rivolse: si tratta di ultime parole, pronunciate una sola volta nel passato
- odiai: cosa che non avvenne neppure nel passato, non può avere effetti nel presente
- ho tenuto: azione che non ha terminato i suoi effetti e che continua nel tempo


----------



## Sempervirens

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Grazie, Semper. Anche per il "bravo".
> Però devi sapere che quella "brava" persona di GS ti ha teso una trappola.
> Le due frasi della tua coppia minima:
> _L'incendio è divampato nel bosco/L'incendio divampò nel bosco
> _sono grammaticalmente ineccepibili ma se i pompieri si stanno dando da fare per domare l'incendio, la prima delle due ("_L'incendio è divampato nel bosco") _non è idonea a dare notizia dello scoppio dell'incendio. E' una "frase ben formata", ma non è un "enunciato reale" della nostra lingua.
> Per dare la notizia, dobbiamo dire "Nel bosco è divampato un incendio". Come l'hai scritta tu, invece, serve a parlare d'un incendio ormai a tutti noto e a dare notizia della sua localizzazione.
> Ecco perché non fa  "bon ménage" colla seconda della coppia.
> 
> Con simpatia e stima.
> 
> GS
> (FdP)



Dici bene,Giorgio! La frase segue un piano pragmatico tipico di una notizia di riporto: Il bosco(conoscenze comuni); il fuoco(conoscenze acquisite). 
Tuttavia potrebbe trattarsi di una frase insita in contesti particolari:

Chiaroveggente: - Vedo un fuoco...
Chiedente: - Che fuoco? Dove?
Chiaroveggente: Un fuoco. E' divampato un fuoco..
Chiedente: Dov'è divampato il fuoco?
Chiaroveggente: Il fuoco è divampato nel bosco.

Ecco!  *IL fuoco* è divampato nel bosco. Vera o falsa che sia, è la frase proferita dal chiaroveggente.L'ordine lineare coincide pragmaticamente ora. 

Se il chiaroveggente avesse usato un passato remoto ( tale tempo verbale sortirebbe  gli effetti di una storicizzazione dell'evento/visione),e se fossi stato io quel chiedente, allora avrei avuto due dubbi: Credere alle parole del veggente e interpretare il fatto come successo nel passato o in corso. Zan zan!  o no?

E scusami i salti mortali!



~ Complicata said:


> Ciao  F.
> Mi metti in difficoltà, colpo basso e antisportivo, non sono brava con gli esempi... provo:
> 
> _"Ho molto amato un uomo che mi rimproverava spesso, e restano per me indelebili le ultime parole che mi rivolse, aspre e severissime. Neppure per un momento lo odiai, e per tutti i giorni della mia vita ho tenuto questo verdetto ben presente come una rivelazione e un monito."
> 
> 
> - _ho amato: esperienza di vita
> - rivolse: si tratta di ultime parole, pronunciate una sola volta nel passato
> - odiai: cosa che non avvenne neppure nel passato, non può avere effetti nel presente
> - ho tenuto: azione che non ha terminato i suoi effetti e che continua nel tempo



Ciao  ! Vedi, un conto è descrivere,un altro è prescrivere. C'è una gran bella differenza! 

Mi chiedo a questo punto come giudicheresti tu il tuo esempio.

Ma scusa, se invece di dire ho amato dico amai(molto) ,che è?non è un'esperienza di vita? 
Se invece di dire mi rivolse dico mi ha rivolto *le sue ultime...*, che cos'è che non quadra? 

Qualcosa mi dice che ne sai ben più di me...


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ciao, Semper.

Tu scrivi:

_*IL fuoco* è divampato nel bosco. Vera o falsa che sia, è la frase proferita dal chiaroveggente. _Nutro seri dubbi.Ti chiedo: qual'è la funzione del grassetto (e addirittura dell'articolo maiuscolo)? Non sarà che vuoi segnalare che la tonica cade sul fuoco, vero? 
Vorrei appurarlo perché l'ultima battuta di un chiaroveggente _italiano_, data la serie di scambi precedenti, ben difficilmente potrebbe essere "Il fuoco è divampato nel bosco". Essa, anzi, si ridurrebbe a "Nel bosco", data l'irrilevanza del Tema (che qui è anche Dato).

Ricapitolando, direi che le due frasi da te portate a esempio sono sostanzialmente intercambiabili se pronunciate secondo il modello intonativo delle asserzioni non marcate. 
Questo per quanto riguarda la _grammatica_.
Se invece ci spostiamo sul piano della comunicazione reale, mi sembra che nessuna delle due frasi: _L'incendio è divampato nel bosco/L'incendio divampò nel bosco _abbia molte probabilità di costituire un enunciato reale. E credo che il blocco a questa possibilità derivi dalla presenza dei due articoli determinativi presenti in ciascuna.
(Mi rendo conto solo ora che sono tornato alle origini, parlando di _incendio_. Per caso, sei un anglista?)

Cari saluti.

GS


----------



## ~ Complicata

Sempervirens said:


> Ciao  ! Vedi, un conto è descrivere,un altro è prescrivere. C'è una gran bella differenza!
> 
> Mi chiedo a questo punto come giudicheresti tu il tuo esempio.
> 
> Ma scusa, se invece di dire ho amato dico amai(molto) ,che è?non è un'esperienza di vita?
> Se invece di dire mi rivolse dico mi ha rivolto *le sue ultime...*, che cos'è che non quadra?
> 
> Qualcosa mi dice che ne sai ben più di me...



Assolutamente no. Non posso giudicare il mio esempio.
Ho solo cercato di motivare, in modo maldestro, le mie scelte dei tempi verbali.
Partendo dal presupposto che, per quanto ne so (davvero poco), il passato prossimo è il tempo che evidenzia una qualche relazione nel presente di un fatto accaduto nel passato:
amare - sul serio, per questo ho specificato "molto" - è un'esperienza di vita che non si esaurisce mai completamente. Lascia segni che possono influenzare anche l'agire presente. Per questo non utilizzerei il passato remoto.
Sul "mi rivolse" piuttosto che "mi ha rivolto" direi potrebbero anche essere intercambiabili. Tuttavia ho preferito il passato remoto proprio perché trattasi di "ultime parole" pronunciate nel passato, uniche e irripetibili nel presente. 

Probabilmente ho scritto una congerie di stupidate, ma tant'è, mi rimetto alla vostra sentenza.


----------



## francisgranada

~ Complicata said:


> ... Mi metti in difficoltà, colpo basso e antisportivo, non sono brava con gli esempi...


Non volevo metterti in difficoltà in assoluto (né essere "antisportivo", dai ...), volevo solo capire meglio quello che intendevi dire, niente altro .

Un grande saluto
Francis


----------



## ~ Complicata

Ma sì, Francis, io scherzavo!  

Un caro saluto anche da parte mia.


----------



## Sempervirens

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Ciao, Semper.
> 
> Tu scrivi:
> 
> _*IL fuoco* è divampato nel bosco. Vera o falsa che sia, è la frase proferita dal chiaroveggente. _Nutro seri dubbi.Ti chiedo: qual'è la funzione del grassetto (e addirittura dell'articolo maiuscolo)? Non sarà che vuoi segnalare che la tonica cade sul fuoco, vero?
> Vorrei appurarlo perché l'ultima battuta di un chiaroveggente _italiano_, data la serie di scambi precedenti, ben difficilmente potrebbe essere "Il fuoco è divampato nel bosco". Essa, anzi, si ridurrebbe a "Nel bosco", data l'irrilevanza del Tema (che qui è anche Dato).
> 
> Ricapitolando, direi che le due frasi da te portate a esempio sono sostanzialmente intercambiabili se pronunciate secondo il modello intonativo delle asserzioni non marcate.
> Questo per quanto riguarda la _grammatica_.
> Se invece ci spostiamo sul piano della comunicazione reale, mi sembra che nessuna delle due frasi: _L'incendio è divampato nel bosco/L'incendio divampò nel bosco _abbia molte probabilità di costituire un enunciato reale. E credo che il blocco a questa possibilità derivi dalla presenza dei due articoli determinativi presenti in ciascuna.
> (Mi rendo conto solo ora che sono tornato alle origini, parlando di _incendio_. Per caso, sei un anglista?)
> 
> Cari saluti.
> 
> GS



No, Giorgio, ho pasticciato mettendo in grassetto quello che volevo segnalare come testa della  frase(il dato vecchio).

_IL fuoco è divampato nel bosco.    _Frase che nel contesto giudico pragmaticamente appropriata,ma che non lo ribadisco.
(Perché uno sa di aver sbagliato solo dopo aver riconosciuto l'errore).

Invece sul precedente esempio di  _L'incendio è divampato nel bosco/L'incendio divampò nel bosco,_ mi hai convinto.

Giorgio, mi trovo d'accordo su alcuni punti. Ora però che l'oggetto dell'argomento sta spostandosi,preferisco congedarmi con un ringraziamento che ti devo per le tue illuminanti spiegazioni.  Sull'uso del passato remoto e passato prossimo penso che si siano chiariti alcuni punti, Rimane il discorso su questa tua affermazione ,che ora non voglio confutare "sono sostanzialmente intercambiabili se pronunciate secondo il modello intonativo delle asserzioni non marcate".


Cari saluti,con stima



~ Complicata said:


> Assolutamente no. Non posso giudicare il mio esempio.
> Ho solo cercato di motivare, in modo maldestro, le mie scelte dei tempi verbali.
> Partendo dal presupposto che, per quanto ne so (davvero poco), il passato prossimo è il tempo che evidenzia una qualche relazione nel presente di un fatto accaduto nel passato:
> amare - sul serio, per questo ho specificato "molto" - è un'esperienza di vita che non si esaurisce mai completamente. Lascia segni che possono influenzare anche l'agire presente. Per questo non utilizzerei il passato remoto.
> Sul "mi rivolse" piuttosto che "mi ha rivolto" direi potrebbero anche essere intercambiabili. Tuttavia ho preferito il passato remoto proprio perché trattasi di "ultime parole" pronunciate nel passato, uniche e irripetibili nel presente.
> 
> Probabilmente ho scritto una congerie di stupidate, ma tant'è, mi rimetto alla vostra sentenza.



Ciao  ! Innanzitutto non hai scritto una congerie di stupidate. Il tuo pensiero è tuo, e tale va rispettato. Punto e chiuso. 

Ora che mi ci fai pensare, ma qui mi rendo conto che sto argomentando sulle speculazioni..,  se mettessi (io) quel passato prossimo (ho molto amato) al passato remoto(amai molto),forse lo farei per allontanare deliberatamente da me,dai miei sentimenti,questa esperienza ormai esaurita (rimarrebbe il ricordo del fatto,però).

Ciao!


----------



## ~ Complicata

Ciao S. 
Grazie per aver condiviso una tua riflessione personale! 


Per concludere:
resta per me oscuro, se la miscellanea di passato remoto e prossimo nello stesso contesto sia uno svarione vergognoso... 
O forse la risposta è stata implicita e cavalleresca ed io non l'ho colta. Sono irrecuperabile.


----------



## Sempervirens

~ Complicata said:


> Ciao S.
> Grazie per aver condiviso una tua riflessione personale!
> 
> 
> Per concludere:
> resta per me oscuro, se la miscellanea di passato remoto e prossimo nello stesso contesto sia uno svarione vergognoso...
> O forse la risposta è stata implicita e cavalleresca ed io non l'ho colta. Sono irrecuperabile.



Ciao  ! Trattasi di cavalleria,certo, ma che scalpita poco e malamente. 

In gamba!


----------



## ({[|]})

Ciao, Complicata, 


~ Complicata said:


> Ho solo cercato di motivare, in modo maldestro, le mie scelte dei tempi verbali.
> Partendo dal presupposto che, per quanto ne so (davvero poco), il passato prossimo è il tempo che evidenzia una qualche relazione nel presente di un fatto accaduto nel passato:
> amare - sul serio, per questo ho specificato "molto" - è un'esperienza di vita che non si esaurisce mai completamente. Lascia segni che possono influenzare anche l'agire presente. Per questo non utilizzerei il passato remoto.
> Sul "mi rivolse" piuttosto che "mi ha rivolto" direi potrebbero anche essere intercambiabili. Tuttavia ho preferito il passato remoto proprio perché trattasi di "ultime parole" pronunciate nel passato, uniche e irripetibili nel presente.


Ma forse la cagione è semplice? (Parto dallo stesso presupposto, da cui parti tu.) La donna vuole allontanare gli avvenimenti reali dell'amore passato dalla sua condizione mentale presente, perché presentemente questi ultimi, avendo diventati solamente una memoria morta, anche se ancora bruciante e nitida, non sono più molto importanti, o, direi, molto attuali. La donna ora cerca di parlare del suo nuovo animo esattamente, e non di qualcos'altro! Così egocentrica — le parole sì, sono importante e attuale anche nel presente, ma non lo è l'azione di quello chi le ha pronunciate...

(Infatti, provando a tradurre queste due proposizioni in un'altra lingua, che ha un solo tempo passato e basta, ho avuto bisogno di una parola di più, la parola che ha riferito l'azione del suo ultimo parlare con lei a un punto allontanato in tempo. Potrei anche fare a meno della parola (che significa «in quel tempo»), ma la frase senza di essa suonerebbe peggio)

O, forse, sto troppo semplificando il caso, oppure propriamente sbagliando? (Spero anche di essere capibile...)

Tanti saluti,
Mr. Onion


----------



## ~ Complicata

Girellando in internet ho trovato questo esempio sulla mescolanza dei tempi verbali. Molto significativo e illuminante.

_Fu crocifisso per noi sotto Ponzio Pilato, morì e fu sepolto.
Il terzo giorno è risuscitato, secondo le Scritture, è salito al cielo, siede alla destra del Padre.
E di nuovo verrà nella gloria per giudicare i vivi e i morti e il suo regno non avrà  fine.



_



			
				({[|]});12275859 said:
			
		

> Ciao, Complicata,
> 
> La donna ora cerca di parlare del suo nuovo animo esattamente, e non di qualcos'altro! Così egocentrica — le parole sì, sono importante e attuale anche nel presente, ma non lo è l'azione di quello chi le ha pronunciate...
> 
> (Infatti, provando a tradurre queste due proposizioni in un'altra lingua, che ha un solo tempo passato e basta, ho avuto bisogno di una parola di più, la parola che ha riferito l'azione del suo ultimo parlare con lei a un punto allontanato in tempo. Potrei anche fare a meno della parola (che significa «in quel tempo»), ma la frase senza di essa suonerebbe peggio)



Ciao, Mr. Onion !
Sei forte e molto simpatico! Hai ragione, chi parla è una persona egocentrica! 
E credo che tu abbia anche compreso la differenza di significato che si può rendere discriminando sull'uso del passato remoto piuttosto che il passato prossimo.


----------



## Walt Whitman

Ciao Complicata.
A rigor di grammatica (e di logica) credo che la tua analisi sia del tutto corretta. Non sono però d’accordo sull’interpretazione che dai di “odiai”. Anch’io userei un passato remoto semplicemente perché (ripeto, a rigor di grammatica) l’evento che stai narrando è oramai lontano nel tempo.
Infatti, se ne consideriamo l’aspetto, il passato remoto indica un’azione (o una situazione) avvenuta in un passato lontano senza alcuna relazione con il presente. Il passato prossimo, invece, viene usato (1) per indicare un'azione avve&shy;nuta in un tempo passato, ma ancora molto vicina al presente _(Ieri ho letto molto); (2) _oppure un'azione compiuta nel passato (in questo caso sia lontano che vicino al presente) ma i cui effetti durano ancora _(Marco ha preso la laurea); (3) un’esperienza vissuta (Anch’io ho letto la “Divina Commedia”). _
_Ti propongo l’analisi di un periodo complesso abbastanza simile al tuo._

“Ho giocato molto in questo campetto di periferia e mi ricordo ancora quando salutai per l’ultima volta i miei compagni di giochi. Non dimenticherò mai i loro volti che mi seguirono sino a quando scomparii sul treno che mi portò a Milano. Da allora li ho conservati nel cuore”.

Come vedi, ho usato il passato prossimo in “ho giocato” (passato prossimo esperenziale) e “li ho conservati” (passato prossimo con risultato che persiste). Negli altri casi, il passato remoto mi sembra più adatto in questo contesto, perché il ricordo che ne ho (la dimensione psicologica, la percezione temporale del fatto) indica che l’evento che sto narrando è oramai lontano. 
_Questa è la classica spiegazione che puoi trovare nelle grammatiche. _
_Purtroppo, le cose non sono così semplici perché, per quanto ne so io, l’uso di questi due tempi è in continua evoluzione (varianti regionali, varianti di natura soggettiva: la distanza temporale è il parlante che la decide e la sente). _
Perciò, non si può affermare che l’uso del passato prossimo sia scorretto, né nel tuo esempio né nel mio.
Se pensi ai libri di storia e letteratura (non tutti, naturalmente), ci puoi trovare: “Shakespeare è nato a Stratford-upon-Avon”, “Hitler ha tentato di invadere l’Inghilterra”, “La regina Vittoria ha dato il nome al cosiddetto Periodo Vittoriano”. Eventi conclusi e senza ripercussioni sul presente. 
Credo che siano veramente pochi i casi in cui non si può proprio usare il passato prossimo invece del passato remoto. 
WW


----------



## longplay

Buonasera. Vaghi ricordi : una volta si parlava di "presente storico". Non ci sono esempi nelle attuali grammatiche ?.


----------



## ~ Complicata

Ciao e grazie, Walt!
Apprezzo molto il tuo intervento che mi consola.  
Un caro saluto



longplay said:


> Buonasera. Vaghi ricordi : una volta si parlava di "presente storico". Non ci sono esempi nelle attuali grammatiche ?.



Penso che la Serianni e La grande grammatica italiana di consultazione ne parlino, ma io non le possiedo.

Il presente storico si utilizza ancora, è un procedimento retorico e in questo caso sì, credo sia preferibile volgere tutto il testo al presente.


----------



## pizzi

elenasusu said:


> Il suo scopo era riportare l'Italia alle glorie dell'antica Roma, ma condusse il Paese alla disastrosa alleanza con Hitler e all'entrata in guerra nel 1941.



Ciao Suna . Una piccola precisazione: l'Italia entra in guerra il 10 giugno 194*0*.


----------

